

Microsoft's New Terms of Service to Block Class Action Suits - bsg75
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404937,00.asp

======
RollAHardSix
I have a question. Why is giving up your right to sue even legal? It should
(almost) be a human right (or at-least an 'absolute' legal right) simply
because giving up a right to sue seems like it opens up companies to do
whatever they want without worry of consumer recourse.

